# Green Tea w/ your cigar??



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Smoking a Ghurka and having green tea and I notice they are going quite well together. A light cigar of course not a chisel head or anything but they work well. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> Smoking a Ghurka and having green tea and I notice they are going quite well together. A light cigar of course not a chisel head or anything but they work well. Just thought I'd share.


Interesting...I've never thought to drink green tea with a cigar. When I first started smoking I would often use it to get rid of the cigar taste though.
Now I don't notice the aftertaste at all!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

It is good. Sometimes I like to have an iced green tea- but I prefer a chinese gunpowder green tea- the smokiness of the tea compliments....well, the smoke.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I go for the SoBe Green Tea on occasion... :ss


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't know if you've got this where you are, but i really like hot almond tea. asian tea shops are pretty popular where i live, the kind with the tapioca pearls. when available, that's what i go with. i usually like something with a light sweetness to it with my cigars.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Iced tea is good, but on a chilly night nothing beats a nice smoke and a mug of hot chocolate. An amazing pairing of wonderful tastes complimenting each other.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I love green tea, but I've never tried it with a cigar, I'll have to give that a try now. =)


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

The Pict said:


> Iced tea is good, but on a chilly night nothing beats a nice smoke and a mug of hot chocolate. An amazing pairing of wonderful tastes complimenting each other.


Sounds good might have to give this a try this weekend with the weather going into the low 20's here in florida. Geeezzzz.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I was referring to HOT green tea but now I will try COLD green tea too, that is when it gets above the freezing mark and I am not digging out of 2 feet of snow!!


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

I like a ice cold glass of Arizona Diet Green Tea with a smoke in the summertime.

Brian


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> Sounds good might have to give this a try this weekend with the weather going into the low 20's here in florida. Geeezzzz.


Let me know what you think. Suprised the crap out of me the first time I (accidentally) tried it, but now that winter has hit I've made it a fairly regular thing for my PM smoke.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

The Pict said:


> Let me know what you think. Suprised the crap out of me the first time I (accidentally) tried it, but now that winter has hit I've made it a fairly regular thing for my PM smoke.


Hot chocolate goes great!!! SO does coffee, espresso, beer, vino etc


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

dbradley said:


> Interesting...I've never thought to drink green tea with a cigar. When I first started smoking I would often use it to get rid of the cigar taste though.
> Now I don't notice the aftertaste at all!


Same here. Gotta try..


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have been making and drinking Iced "sweet" Green Tea for over a year now. I keep some in the fridge all the time. Great stuff by itself or with a cigar.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I guess it wasn't such a strange idea after all.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i don't know if you've got this where you are, but i really like hot almond tea. asian tea shops are pretty popular where i live, the kind with the tapioca pearls. when available, that's what i go with. i usually like something with a light sweetness to it with my cigars.


sounds like you got something in the terms of THAI TEA!
oh good stuff, tapioca pearls..like jellow but very delicatly sweetend


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> sounds like you got something in the terms of THAI TEA!
> oh good stuff, tapioca pearls..like jellow but very delicatly sweetend


yeah. i should've also mentioned that it's an almond MILK tea...so it's got a smooth, creamy taste to it. the sweetened tapioca pearls in the drink are a nice complement.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I drink lightly sweetened green tea with cigars now and again. But my drink of choice with cigars is unsweetened, organic black tea at room temperature.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I do this all the time, both with cigars and my pipes. I actually smoke full bodied tobaccos with green tea just as often as the more mild fare, b/c I think the green tea can be really refreshing and cleansing when the smoke starts to overwhelm a bit.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Today I had Thaiping Monkey King (a green tea directly from China) with a Hoyo Petit Robusto. :ss 

The leaf is a bit large and is pressed been pressed flat/ long. The region it comes from is called Houkeng in Anhur.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

kenstogie said:


> Smoking a Ghurka and having green tea and I notice they are going quite well together. A light cigar of course not a chisel head or anything but they work well. Just thought I'd share.


I love basic black teas (such as English breakfast tea) with sugar, of course, with my cigars.


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I've got 2 or 3 varieties of green tea in the cupboard, goes very well with a cigar  .



TechMetalMan said:


> It is good. Sometimes I like to have an iced green tea- but I prefer a chinese gunpowder green tea- the smokiness of the tea compliments....well, the smoke.


I've got some of that stuff, very nice. BUT how much do you use in a pot? the instructions are in chinese so I just guestimate. Do you use the same amount as you would a regular black tea?


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

only thing non-alcoholic i've had with a stick is a barq's creme soda. i'll have to try tea.


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

If you're looking for tea with a pronounced smokiness, try Lapsang Souchong or Russian Caravan(which is a blend of Assam and Lapsang).

I love green tea, although brewing some varieties is a little tricky. If you're going to drink gunpowder, do yourself a favor and don't buy the buck-a-box stuff from the Asian supermarkets. Go to a tea store, spend some time examining and smelling the merchandise, and select a quality gunpowder. There really is a big difference.


----------



## bayleybrown (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess I will have to give this a try, I always drink green tea in the morning so why not at night with a cigar:cb I order a bunch or teas from China about 2 weeks ago that should arrive any day.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

hot chocolate w/Disaronno (sp?) is pretty good in my book when it is cold outside


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Jasmine Phoenix Dragon Tears with a Cohiba Siglo II. Not a combo I'm likely to repeat but a good experience nonetheless.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

novasurf said:


> Jasmine Phoenix Dragon Tears with a Cohiba Siglo II. Not a combo I'm likely to repeat but a good experience nonetheless.


Sounds liek we got another chinese tea nut, Im 100% for chinese loose leaf ( i wont touch american bag'd, or even english tea's..BAH)
Where do you buy from, Check out JingTeaShop.com
excellent people i talk to personally all the time, Jing And Sebastien own the place and have great insight to all of your questions ( specially in aged Pu-erh)


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Chinese tea is sublime.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Rose tou-cha pu-erh with a 1998 Partagas Petit Corona. Wow.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried this a few days ago and liked it pretty well....Pretty good combo I thought


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mdorroh said:


> I tried this a few days ago and liked it pretty well....Pretty good combo I thought


like was stated before i dont really know where you could go wrong with such a combo. very refreshing... cleanse the pallate... Awesome idea.
if bolder stronger tastes were up your ally, try some oolong, or possible some japanese green tea ( sencha, Genmaicha etc)
Same attributes, But much more of a bold, "green" flavor.
Good stuff 
always worth a try
:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The Pict said:


> Iced tea is good, but on a chilly night nothing beats a nice smoke and a mug of hot chocolate. An amazing pairing of wonderful tastes complimenting each other.


Try the Hot Chocolate and a San Cristobal El Principe! HMMM.......HMMMMM........STELLAR!

I don't like Iced tea with cigars, it gives them a funky, bitter flavor.

ATL


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I got almost 2 gallons of green tea and a humidor full of cigars.....Ill have to try that combo:ss


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> Try the Hot Chocolate and a San Cristobal El Principe! HMMM.......HMMMMM........STELLAR!
> 
> I don't like Iced tea with cigars, it gives them a funky, bitter flavor.
> 
> ATL


I'll have to give that a try ATLHARP. Haven't tried a SC yet, but that rarely stops me!
As to the biiter tea bit, you might want to try a 'cleaner' tea. I can't stand the major brands you pick up in the supermarket, but a nice black iced tea made with the loose leaves is amazing. Pretty simple to find if you have an "Asian" area in your city or town.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Today's selection: Monkey King Green Tea (awesome) with a 
1999 Cohiba Siglo III (awesomer). A grassy green como. Delish.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I like green tea with cigars as well; typically iced green tea w/honey (Arizona works). Hot Green Tea goes well too!


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love green tea, now I will have to try that with a tasty smoke


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

So I decided (at random) time for some more tea, while labeling some cigars with dates. Tea was great but the cigar was the most potent cigar I've had in a LONG time. What cigar? I thought youd never ask, a camacho maduro. mmmmmmm. 50-52 rg 6 inch. Had a flat brown Camacho label with "jamastran" onit with a 2nd label that appropriately says "maduro" That's about all I can tell you about it. Bought it at the local B&M. Spicy in the begining mellowed in the middle then kicked up the spice toward the end. Perfect draw. Never got to hot. Loved it. I must say that it really didn't match the green tea but sure was a great one.


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I also frequently drink tea with my pipe or cigar. It cleanses the palate without introducing much of its own heavy flavoring and I find that it reduces any bite, bitterness or spiciness that I may experience with my smoke. It lets me better experience the complexity in whatever I'm smoking and it reduces what I guess I'd call "taste fatigue."

Sweetened or un, cold or hot, green or black. It all seems to benefit me when smoking.


----------

